# Hit the Troll IN Friv4-game for kid!



## friv4school (Jan 25, 2015)

Hit the Troll
Play this funny physics-based puzzle game, in which you have to kick all troll faces off the platform. For this launch one of the given three balls, whereat each one has its own skill. Enjoy Hit the Troll.










Your mission in this silly point and click physics puzzle game is to knock off the blocks with troll faces on them! Select a kind of ball to use. Each one has different abilities to help you beat each puzzle. Place the ball in the level, aim, and shoot. Can you complete all of the levels? Use YOUR MOUSE and LEFT CLICK to make selections and shoot the ball.
Read more at friv 4 - Have fun!


----------

